

Introducing a Faster Hall.com - bretthellman
http://blog.hall.com/post/27135072151/introducing-a-faster-hall-com

======
gunzrozez
RealTime and SinglePage apps are not the future, They are the present, too bad
the "Giants" are dragging their feet.

------
malkia
I've made account for Hall and the desktop app, but I'm not sure how to find
contacts with details.

~~~
bretthellman
malkia, by signing up with your work domain (ex: @intuit.com) we auto-connect
you to everyone is in your company. To then add contact, you can click
"Contacts" in the left nav, and then "Add Contact" just like Skype. Any
suggestions on how we could have made this easier?

